# 1431 Discbine Conditioning Rollers



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

Does anyone know if the steel rollers will bend like rubber rollers? I have to replace the top roller because it's bent and the bottom, the rubber is coming off. Would love to switch to circle c but can't afford it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Circle C's are well worth it if you can swing it. I've decided when I trade my mower in I'm either taking my Circle C's out and installing them in the replacement or I'm getting new ones. Won't go back to stock rolls again, not an option after running the C's since 2010.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Unfortunately if the top one is damaged, the bottom one is usually damaged as well. There's usually a steel core tube in the roller, and when one of the rollers get hammered the other gets damaged/dented even if you can't see it because it's hidden beneath the rubber. You won't be able to see it until you attempt to have the roller reconditioned by Circle C or B&D, or you put a good roller on the top and find that the hay isn't being conditioned consistently.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I have had rubber, impeller and now have steel. I perfer the steel. Don't know about the bend part. The Super C sound good ... compare the difference in price and it they are that good you might consider them. Miappin seems pretty sold on them. I wouldn't just change for changing but now you have no choice.


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok so I know I need a new set of rollers and realy like the mower I have now no issues except for the rubber cuming off the rolls. No I know the new rolls from massics are a little over 3k any idea what the new rolls from circe c and from B & D are its a 489 NH. Also I do only grass mix does that much crimp make that big a difference? I can see in alfalfa but leafy grass hay? If the moneys the same it's a no brainer go with the better rolls but I wonder about the difference in the dry down. Any thoughts?


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Looking at both ... if I had to choose I would take the Circle C's. We do Coastal down here and we still tedder the crop even tho I have a MOCO. Of course is it is 90 to 100 we don't. Spring and Fall our window of opportuinty is usually not very wide. We shoot for three days and hope we can do it in two. I'd contact Circle C and see.


----------



## Circle C (Mar 3, 2010)

Contact Circle C Equipment for considerably more hands on field experience with conditioner Systems for mowers/swathers.
800-367-1847 Mention this forum and receive an extra discount of $200 bucks.
Complete conditioning systems as well as roll repair and reconditioning.
Mel
www.superhay.net


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Will 400m said:


> Also I do only grass mix does that much crimp make that big a difference? I can see in alfalfa but leafy grass hay? If the moneys the same it's a no brainer go with the better rolls but I wonder about the difference in the dry down. Any thoughts?


From my experience here in NW IA, for legumes like alfalfa it's a must, but I found I don't need the heavy crimping on my straight grass and most times we'll switch to a disk mower with no conditioning at all on grass. But, for grass hay that I have a legume in or when I have a thick stemmed grass or something like oat or rye hay, the aggressive crimp gives a very significant advantage on dry down time for me. I did my rollers a couple of seasons ago. I don't recall the price, and as I had to replace one of cores that was dented on my NH 499, it was a little bit more. But I did get free shipping up and back and a significant discount on top of that by getting it done early fall.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> most times we'll switch to a disk mower with no conditioning at all on grass


We have a small piece of grass we custom bale that used to be cut with a disc mower. Just could not get it dry in a reasonable time so we started cutting it ourselves with a conditioner. I think in grass the process of going thru the header auger and conditioner makes a much fluffier windrow that does not drop flat to the dirt like the disc mowed stuff did.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> We have a small piece of grass we custom bale that used to be cut with a disc mower. Just could not get it dry in a reasonable time so we started cutting it ourselves with a conditioner. I think in grass the process of going thru the header auger and conditioner makes a much fluffier windrow that does not drop flat to the dirt like the disc mowed stuff did.


Ditto

Regards, Mike


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i have steel on steel rollers in my machine altho i didnt price circle c rolls i cant say for sure but i dont think they even make them for my machine yet not that i can afford them the payments are bad enough by themselves but its really nice to jump in and go mow instead of mow for an hour and work on it for a day


----------

